# Rasmussen = Super human.



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

The break away was unbelieveable.... The Disco Duo looked so pathetic. They just stared at the Chicken's butt in agony. Damn.... The Chicken could be on something.:mad2:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The Chicken is "on his bike busting his ass 6 hours a day."
What are you on?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I believe the term is "extraterrestrial."


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Rasmussen=Extraterrestrial*

what a farce


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Rumor has it...*



Pablo said:


> I believe the term is "extraterrestrial."


...he was something of a "free range Chicken" this training season. Wink wink, nudge nudge....


----------



## gebbyfish (Apr 26, 2002)

Got to hand it to him, he took everything they could throw at him and weathered the storm. Bet they wish they hadn't let him go so far on that Alps stage now!!


----------



## hllclmbr (Jul 30, 2006)

edhchoe said:


> The break away was unbelieveable.... The Disco Duo looked so pathetic. They just stared at the Chicken's butt in agony. Damn.... The Chicken could be on something.:mad2:


'

Yeah, It's hard to believe a guy built like that could climb as well as he does


----------



## gonzaleziam (May 14, 2007)

Im not eating chicken for a year now. He has to be on something other than a bike.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Yeah, if he's doping, the others in the Top 5 aren't.

Right.


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

The Chicken's doping ass will get his in the time trial.


----------



## hllclmbr (Jul 30, 2006)

ziggurat22 said:


> The Chicken's doping ass will get his in the time trial.



By whom pray tell?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Based on the amount of grimacing and bike-throwing he has done, I will guess that Cadel Evans isn't doping ... the others in the top 10?... not so sure.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

philippec said:


> what a farce


If you want to see a farce, take a look at Moreau.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> Yeah, if he's doping, the others in the Top 5 aren't.
> 
> Right.


He's on his bike.. And chicken food.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

edhchoe said:


> The break away was unbelieveable.... The Disco Duo looked so pathetic. They just stared at the Chicken's butt in agony. Damn.... The Chicken could be on something.:mad2:


" Rasmussen = Super human." <<-- That is a doping charge.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

rogger said:


> If you want to see a farce, take a look at Moreau.


Moreau is an average rider in the top teir of the peleton. Rasmussen is a doping prima donna farce (liked the way he spent the last 5 km pissing about the moto camera in front of him beaming his sponsor's - dare I say tainted? - name around the world. I will tell Rasmussen exactly what I think of him as he whizzes by every single lap this sunday -- might even have to break out the paperboard and paints to make a sign for TV!


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

Maybe the riders use a very small dose of dope for a little burst during the stage. The amount is so little that is gets consumed and not get detected in the urine or blood B sample. A tiny capsule attached to the molar and you grind on it when you want to use it. The amount is soooo little that it is undetectable. That's my theory.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

philippec said:


> Based on the amount of grimacing and bike-throwing he has done, I will guess that Cadel Evans isn't doping ... the others in the top 10?... not so sure.


That sounds a lot like the solid scientific method L'equipe bases its accusations on..


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

philippec said:


> Based on the amount of grimacing and bike-throwing he has done, I will guess that Cadel Evans isn't doping ... the others in the top 10?... not so sure.


Now that's funny.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

philippec said:


> Moreau is an average rider in the top teir of the peleton. Rasmussen is a doping prima donna farce (liked the way he spent the last 5 km pissing about the moto camera in front of him beaming his sponsor's - dare I say tainted? - name around the world. I will tell Rasmussen exactly what I think of him as he whizzes by every single lap this sunday -- might even have to break out the paperboard and paints to make a sign for TV!


Guilty by suspicion, bring out the guillotine! You are pathetic.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

The Equipe reports what the UCI leaks or what gets reported by the teams. That is pretty good investigative journalistic practice. I suspect that even in the Netherlands journalists'standards have not devolved to the level of pablum that gets published in the UK tabloids, but perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

bas said:


> " Rasmussen = Super human." <<-- That is a doping charge.


Yes? How else could he break away like that? No way....Never!!!! Impossible!!! unless He is a Super Human!!!!!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Guilty by preponderance of evidence might be more like it! I guess I was wrong about Basso, Ulrich, Hamilton, etc, etc...

Let's revisit this thread in a few months.

I didn't think the Dutch had much love for the Danes -- but obviously more than they have for the French!  - that must be why I see so many down here!


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

hllclmbr said:


> By whom pray tell?


Like I said in another thread, hopefully he finds his TT "form" he had in 2005. Either that or they throw his ass out of the Tour. If not, then maybe he wins.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

edhchoe said:


> Yes? How else could he break away like that? No way....Never!!!! Impossible!!! unless He is a Super Human!!!!!


After all, Evans, whose riding style exonerates him from doping, did the course 0.19% slower than Rasmussen. Almost 2 tenths of a percent! Such a gargantuan difference could only be attributable to dope.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

edhchoe said:


> Maybe the riders use a very small dose of dope for a little burst during the stage. The amount is so little that is gets consumed and not get detected in the urine or blood B sample. A tiny capsule attached to the molar and you grind on it when you want to use it. The amount is soooo little that it is undetectable. That's my theory.


Ehh???


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

philippec said:


> The Equipe reports what the UCI leaks or what gets reported by the teams. That is pretty good investigative journalistic practice. I suspect that even in the Netherlands journalists'standards have not devolved to the level of pablum that gets published in the UK tabloids, but perhaps I am wrong.


The "Il est trop fort" headline sported by L'equipe is reminiscent of the headlines sported by The Sun and playing purely on sentiment and based solely on speculation and conjecture of rumors. You might be deluded by chauvinism enough to mistake that for journalism, but it's simply dégoutant to the rest of us.


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

I HATE the chicken!!!!


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

philippec said:


> Guilty by preponderance of evidence might be more like it! I guess I was wrong about Basso, Ulrich, Hamilton, etc, etc...
> 
> Let's revisit this thread in a few months.
> 
> I didn't think the Dutch had much love for the Danes -- but obviously more than they have for the French!  - that must be why I see so many down here!


There's an old Dutch saying: France is a nice country but it's a bloody shame the French live there.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

We won't get far pissing on each other on the internet this way. 

I disagree with you, you disagree with me. 

However, people who *know* me would have a hard time reconciling what they know about me and your accusation of chauvinism (which, I concede is an exceedingly facile stereotype to fall into!). 

We don't know each other and perhaps it will stay that way. I suggest we let it drop and agree to each follow the *Dutch* and *Danish* news coverage of the next few months of Rasmussen's career ... wé shall see where the cards will fall.

Philippe


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

We have a saying as well "The Dutch are nice, their women are nicer!"

I dated several!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

philippec said:


> Based on the amount of grimacing and bike-throwing he has done, I will guess that Cadel Evans isn't doping ... the others in the top 10?... not so sure.


Ah, the new benchmark: grimacing and bike-throwing.

Give me a break. If you can identify who is dirty and who is clean from watching TV, why do we bother with these silly tests? They obviously don't work.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

edhchoe said:


> Maybe the riders use a very small dose of dope for a little burst during the stage. The amount is so little that is gets consumed and not get detected in the urine or blood B sample. A tiny capsule attached to the molar and you grind on it when you want to use it. The amount is soooo little that it is undetectable. That's my theory.


Maybe Evans was grimacing because he was grinding dope in his molars.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

James OCLV said:


> I HATE the chicken!!!!


You allergic to chicken or something?

I like Chicken Carbonara, chicken stew.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Extra-terrestrial indeed.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

That was meant to be a joke (nothing worse than having to explain a failed joke)..... 

Yes, I am sure the UCI will be implementing the "grimacing and bike-throwing" criteria for doping asap  

However, I or anyone else can form an opinion on who may or may not be doping according to whatever criteria they want -- we do not sanction dopers but only talk about on the internet... is there a rule against this? I can only notice that my initial gut feeling has often been borne out by the official testing and sanctioning bodies (Basso, Ulrich, Hamilton.. but not Landis oddly enough)... and I have the same feeling about the chicken. Up to the day I am put in a position where I may be able to officially sanction doping cyclists (and that is not about to happen, even though I have been to Aigle), I believe I am entitled to that (oftentimes correct) gut feeling!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Okay, it's a joke, but I guarantee that before too long, someone will seriously post the same thing: I watched this guy race and he is clearly a doper. It happens all the time, and I find it to be idiotic. I heard Moreni got a positive today. Was anyone able to detect that from watching him race today?


----------



## gonzaleziam (May 14, 2007)

edhchoe said:


> Maybe the riders use a very small dose of dope for a little burst during the stage. The amount is so little that is gets consumed and not get detected in the urine or blood B sample. A tiny capsule attached to the molar and you grind on it when you want to use it. The amount is soooo little that it is undetectable. That's my theory.



I dont think that miniscule amount would make a difference guys. The detectable amount is so small that it would not be worth the embarressment. And taking it during a ride will do nothing for them. It's not like a gu gel that gives you a quick surge of sugar.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

It was C.Moreni (Italian) from Cofidis who had a little too much "patch time" if you know what I mean....


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

post all your doping allegations in the doping forum.

C'mon, we can ruin every single thread in the TDF forum by saying:

"He's a doper........."

So let's not.

fc


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

philippec said:


> It was C.Moreni (Italian) from Cofidis who had a little too much "patch time" if you know what I mean....


Yeah, I realized it and fixed it. I hoped no one would notice!


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> Yeah, if he's doping, the others in the Top 5 aren't.
> 
> Right.



Seriously.

Especially Contador. I'm sure he's clean as a whistle, too.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Rogger -- as it turns out, we needed to wait only minutes, not months, for news on Rasmussen's trainwreck of a career: from De Telegraaf:

<i>Deense geletruidrager door leiding Raboploeg ontslagen
<b>Rasmussen uit Tour</b></i>

from Algemeen Dagblad:

<i>Rabobank ontslaat Rasmussen op staande voet</i>

http://www.ad.nl/sport/tour/article1537713.ece

I won't bother to put the Danish news ... btw, the same news is also being reported in L'Equipe.

I somehow doubt that we'll see similar news re. Moreau -- but I have been wrong before, just not in this instance.

Cheers.


----------



## gonsa (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh well. I was looking forward to seeing pictures of philippec's cardboard sign he would use while booing the chicken in Paris. So much for that.

Someone has to start a new thread...let the Contador bashing begin!


----------



## Walt12 (Jan 4, 2007)

Isn't the ultimate indictment of the sport that we look upon the leaders/winners with distain and distrust, and respect those that are getting their a$$es handed to them.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> The Chicken is "on his bike busting his ass 6 hours a day."
> What are you on?



LOL!!!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

philippec said:


> Rogger -- as it turns out, we needed to wait only minutes, not months, for news on Rasmussen's trainwreck of a career: from De Telegraaf:
> 
> <i>Deense geletruidrager door leiding Raboploeg ontslagen
> <b>Rasmussen uit Tour</b></i>
> ...


Just checked the Danish News this AM, they seem to be reporting the same thing the Dutch and the Equipe are reporting .. but they have actually interviewed Rass -- he says he can explain why he lied... but then goes on to say he won't. Nice one Ra$$hole


----------



## Walt12 (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe he has a signora enscounced in the Dolomites are was doing a bit of "cross-training"?? Thereby not wanting his wife to pick up the paper and read about it ....


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Good one!

Someone else pointed out that maybe he is just really bad at geography... Mexico, Italy, it's all the same ... right?


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

philippec said:


> Just checked the Danish News this AM, they seem to be reporting the same thing the Dutch and the Equipe are reporting .. but they have actually interviewed Rass -- he says he can explain why he lied... but then goes on to say he won't. Nice one *Ra$$hole*



...I love it, thanks for coining a new word...!!!...:thumbsup:
can I use it without paying royalties...


----------

